# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  What is it with Psilocybin mushrooms?

## direanthony

I was telling my friend about lucid dreaming and told her to give ita try, she didn't seem interested until she tried magic mushrooms for the first time because about a week later she had her first LD. 
She described it as a neardeath experience; She was being pulled away from her body by some sort of god like being, and saw her friends and family for a few second. She said everything seemed okay, she wasn't scared or anything. 
What is it that's in mushrooms that causes such an experience?

----------


## msearson1

> I was telling my friend about lucid dreaming and told her to give ita try, she didn't seem interested until she tried magic mushrooms for the first time because about a week later she had her first LD. 
> She described it as a neardeath experience; She was being pulled away from her body by some sort of god like being, and saw her friends and family for a few second. She said everything seemed okay, she wasn't scared or anything. 
> What is it that's in mushrooms that causes such an experience?



It seems like you've answered that in the subject line of your message. The drug is halliginogenic like LSD. I've heard that it's unpredictable. I've also heard that when you use drugs you can get experiences but they are hard to control, whereas if you train yourself and don't use drugs you get much higher quality experiences. 

Personally I took mushrooms 3 times as a teeneager with mixed results.

Now I'm 43 and I'd rather learn and practice techiques and avoidm drugs and alcholhol if possible. Later I might chabge my mind of course. Cautious experimentation is a good thing I think.

----------


## idimi

I feel like mushrooms are halfway between the worlds, Feelings are insane all love, happiness, pure wisdom feels awesome makes you feel like god. THey can take control of you, where you still know what your doing but if you think something on them you can really believe it. Its indescribable. Mushrooms and Cannibis both can get you to become interested in this kind of stuff. It did with me. Havent had a lucid dream yet tho. Get close every time, but i smoke too much weed to have one. 

I try to enduce a dream by waking up a 6 hours later and waiting a half hour smoking buds, and drink half a red bull  right before i  go back to sleep. Ive entered 2 before but got two excited and woke up.

----------


## SKA

Mushrooms are very powerfull vessels for Gaya/Nature's spirit/God/whatever you wish to call it. It communicates universal consciousness/worldwide awareness to those who consume them.

I have had very interresting dreaming experiences with psilocybin mushrooms.
They've recently got banned here  :Sad:  but I'll order a grow kit and grow some.

I guess I should get back into using magic mushrooms to purify my consciousness for lucid dreaming.

----------


## Supernova

> They've recently got banned here



Wait, where?

----------


## SKA

> Wait, where?



The Netherlands. 
Allthough home growing mushrooms for personal use is allowed and not persecuted.

----------


## nina

I dunno about mushrooms...but I had my first lucid dream a few weeks after my first experience with MDMA (ecstasy)...and have been a 'natural' lucid dreamer ever since. These are all mind expanding drugs...I think any psychedelic drug can open your mind or create new neural connections and allow you to have lucid dreams.

----------


## JamesLD

i love mushrooms. they can produce some really spiritual experiences. Mushrooms have caused me to become one with nature and one with the universe.

----------


## MrFantasy

Yes mushrooms are very powerful and can be very wonderful allies if we use them "correctly," but I fear many people in our world today use them more for getting fucked up than to actually learn anything from the experience, and as a result many people end up in hospitals and/or kill themselves, which is actually what led to the illegalization or mushrooms in Amsterdam.  

With that said, however, I feel that mushrooms have a great potential to teach us many things if we would only be open to it.

----------


## SKA

I find mushrooms to be spiritual multi tools. They can bring on a strong, barrier/ego dissolving trance that clearifies and purifies consciousness.

This egoless trance allows for objective, uncensored introspection which can greatly facilitate in diagnosing, healing and solving emotional/psychological traumas and disturbances... If used with such an intention.

It can be an explosion of artistic inspiration if used with that intention. An effective way to break through an inspirational dip/writers block. Many musicians, Graphical artists, Movie directors and other artists have greatfully drawn inspiration from psychedelic experiences.

I myself have greatfully used mushrooms for Artistic inspiration and Psychological/Emotional healing and also find them helpfull in ending lucid dreamer's dry spells. If taken in minute doses, psilocybin mushrooms tend to make my dreams wonderfully vivid, emotionally intense and rich, cohesive with deep philosophical story lines and very well remembered.

----------


## direanthony

I know John Lennon wrote in his diaries about the countless,  intense vivid dreams he experienced due to the mushrooms he took so often.

----------


## The Cusp

> she tried magic mushrooms for the first time because about a week later she had her first LD.



I never had my first lucid until shortly after I did mushrooms as well.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Mushrooms, like us, are multidimensional beings. The psilocyben in them, I believe, is a triptamine similar to DMT, which is in our pineal gland and is responsible for imagination, dreaming, and near death experiences. Mushrooms are a great tool if used as a sacrament, not so if used recreationally. They are enhanced much strongly and with more visual if mixed with a MAO inhibitor. There is a slight danger with strong MAO inhibitors because it can react with certain foods and drugs one has taken or eaten. But a good mild safe MAOI that I use with mushrooms is PassionFlower. Try this: make a strong cup of passionflower, mint, 1/8 ounce of mushrooms tea, drink, and crawl into a sleeping bag! Keep your head in also! The whole universe will be in there with you. Explore! I call it my magic flying sleeping bag recipe. Do this periodically to get a fresh perspective, clean your mind and re inspire you and initiate you into deeper levels of lucidity.

----------


## JamesLD

> Try this: make a strong cup of passionflower, mint, 1/8 ounce of mushrooms tea, drink, and crawl into a sleeping bag! Keep your head in also! The whole universe will be in there with you. Explore! I call it my magic flying sleeping bag recipe. Do this periodically to get a fresh perspective, clean your mind and re inspire you and initiate you into deeper levels of lucidity.



that sounds awesome!

----------


## SonatArctica

> The psilocyben in them, I believe, is a triptamine similar to DMT, which is in our pineal gland and is responsible for imagination, dreaming, and near death experiences.



The psilocybin respectively the psilocin are made of DMT  ::banana:: 

Psilocybin = 4-PO-DMT
Psilocin = 4-HO-DMT

that´s the reason why mushrooms and ayahuasca respectively smoked DMT experiences are so similar...

Mushrooms were my first "drug". they have changend my life forever. they began to cure the depression and other illnesses i had. i am still in this transformation process.

if you take mushrooms you mostly will see colors and shapes and sometimes dreamy visions - it seems this state of mind have less in common with LD but i have a friend who has been studying consciousness under the influence of meditation, shamanic trance states and psychedelics for years.
he recently found out how to enter the dream state (or as he would say the "astralworld") with psychedelics (not only mushrooms) without taking heroic doses, so you would have the control over your mind and body but still can slip to the "other side" without hindrances.
he is fully in this study now and he soon will upload an article, a recipe about the whole stuff. so stay tuned!


@Dannon Oneironaut

i agree with you - Mushrooms are multidimensional beings  :smiley: 

and guys, be careful by mixing MAO inhibators with drugs. i had my strongest mushroom trip with passionflower. i even could see time as a dimension in this state of mind  :Eek: 

light and peace to ya all!
SA

i worship God´s medicine day and night, 
for bringing me into my life the light  ::bowdown::

----------


## SKA

I have done Ayahuasca in a Ritual of the Santo Daime Church once, so I know MAOI's are to be taken with precaution and with a special "Dieta".

I don't mind Taking a short MAOI-diet, but I would love to try drinking Banisteriopsis Caapi-Tea and 15 min's later a cup of Mushroom Tea.

Perhaps the extra properties that Caapi's MAOIs can "unlock" in mushrooms are desirable for (lucid) dream-stimulation...

This needs alot of experimentation. Yesterday I got offered magic mushrooms from someone who home grows them. But I'm thinking of just ordering a growkit one of these days and trying my best to raise the psilocybin levels insanely.

There's just so much I intend to do and try out on mushrooms, especially in relation to nocturnal dreaming.
-sleeping on various doses of Mushrooms to enhance dream-vividness and awareness.
-sleeping on various acurately measured doses of pure Psilocybin to enhance dream-vividness and awareness.
-Sleeping on Mushrooms + Banisteriopsis Caapi.
-Smoking extracted psilocybin for a short DMT-base like effect.
-Smoke extracted psilocybin with Caapi(Changa-style but then with psilocybin)
-Taking pure Psilocybin sublingually
-Taking pure Psilocybin sublingually while on MAOIs from Caapi.

----------


## hostetjm

I see things like, never do so and so drug when taking MAOI. What is this and why do some choose to do them at the same time? Enhances the effects?

BTW I might be able to share a similar experience with the dreaming and the drugs and the shrage'in after the weekend. Lotus!

----------


## JamesLD

> I have done Ayahuasca in a Ritual of the Santo Daime Church once, so I know MAOI's are to be taken with precaution and with a special "Dieta".



dude what was your experience like with Ayahuasca? and where can i find one of these churches?

----------


## hisnameistyler

Danny, that Passionflower stuff sounds interesting. Do you think you can refer me to a website that has a good amount of information about it? I know nothing about it, so I don't know if the stuff I'm reading about online is the same "passionflower" as you speak of.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> I see things like, never do so and so drug when taking MAOI. What is this and why do some choose to do them at the same time? Enhances the effects?



MAO is an acronym for some molecule. It is a chemical barrier that keeps things out of your brain that would effect it too much or stop it from working properly. An MAO inhibitor (MAOI)is a chemical or plant that you take usually orally that temporarily takes away the barrier. Without inhibiting the MAO DMT cannot get to your brain. Also much more psilocibin gets to your brain using MAOIs

The MAOI diet is a certain diet you do the day before you take the MAOI so that you don't eat anything that will end up going to your brain. I think that fermented foods like alcohol and cheese are a no-no. Also, definately NO anti-depressants. Dtimulants like coffee and tea and chocolate aren't good. Too bad because chocolate has a lot of DMT in it. I wonder if that is why its Latin name is THEOBROMA or Food of the Gods.





> Danny, that Passionflower stuff sounds interesting. Do you think you can refer me to a website that has a good amount of information about it? I know nothing about it, so I don't know if the stuff I'm reading about online is the same "passionflower" as you speak of.



I didn't have to explain all that. I should just post the only link you'll need to research all of this yourself.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/maois/

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/maois/maois_info2.shtml

Browse around Erowid.org. It has a wealth of information.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Yes, there is only ONE passionflower. It is a popular tea, sedative, anti-anxiety herb. That is why I like to mix it with mushrooms. Makes the whole experience more friendly but I yawn a lot. Yawning is consciousness changing levels. Many shamans just yawn once and they are in the dreamtime.

----------


## SKA

Passion flower is only a very weak MAOI. Cacao is also a weak MAOI.
Banisteriopsis Caapi and Peganum Harmala are strong MAOI-plants.

Yeah most drugs shouldn't be combined with it. Also fermented foods, nuts, tyrosine rich foods, red meat, salted foods, yoghurt should be avoided. There's a list of the MAOI-diet that can be found on www.erowid.org . Preferably the diet is followed 3 days before and 3 days after the ingestion of a MAOI. (Mono Amide Oxidase)

BTW I've heard it said that not only does it take alot longer for psilocybin, and other such tryptamines, to be broken down(longer & stronger effect), but it also seems to qualitatively alter the experience. MAOIs seem to be able to "unlock" extra properties of Psilocybin and the like, that are not experienced without MAOIs.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Syrian Rue is the MAOI that I want to try. Look it up on Erowid.

----------


## SKA

There is a theory that DMT, that is know to be naturally produced by the human body, is responsible for the rather Hallucinatory, psychedelic, visionairy experiences we call Dreams.

Allthough it's only a theory it isn't difficult to imagine possible. A nice way to test this is to take a MAOI, like Syrian Rue or Caapi, right before bedtime. If durng dreamtime our body indeed produces visionairy doses of DMT, then the MAOIs present in you should greatly strengthen and lengthen it's effects; Superlong, vivid dreams?

Worth a try I suppose. Guess I need to stop by the Smartshop soon and pick up some Caapi or Harmala to test this theory.
-Follow 3 day diet
-Drink MAOI Tea, go to sleep (maybe after 4 - 5 hours of sleep, WBTB-style)

----------


## SonatArctica

it is reported that MAO-I´s taken alone in high doses can indeed evoke hallucinations and visionary states.
so your theory might be plausible...

i´ll try the same soon - good inspiration  ::banana::

----------


## hostetjm

This is a little off topic but I had some Molly (MDMA) last night and had 2 lucid dreams and I recalled around 10 dreams. Interestingly, I drank after the Molly wore off and still had good recall and in nearly every of the non-lucid dreams ended with me becoming lucid just before waking.

----------


## stnicka

> Mushrooms are very powerfull vessels for Gaya/Nature's spirit/God/whatever you wish to call it. It communicates universal consciousness/worldwide awareness to those who consume them.
> 
> I have had very interresting dreaming experiences with psilocybin mushrooms.
> They've recently got banned here  but I'll order a grow kit and grow some.
> 
> I guess I should get back into using magic mushrooms to purify my consciousness for lucid dreaming.



dude you are a drug doing god, and your like smart about it like in the DMT thread, ive been wanting to grow mushrooms, but im 16 and idk if i could grow em in my room incospicuously

----------


## hisnameistyler

Alright. Thanks for the link.

----------


## stnicka

> Alright. Thanks for the link.



nice pic

----------


## cygnus

> make a strong cup of passionflower, mint, 1/8 ounce of mushrooms tea, drink, and crawl into a sleeping bag! Keep your head in also! The whole universe will be in there with you.



that reminds me of john lilly's sensory isolation tank or a dark cave retreat, although it sounds pretty uncomfortable to me - my head would get stuffy... but definitely good for squeegeeing clean your third eye  :wink2:

----------


## stnicka

> that reminds me of john lilly's sensory isolation tank or a dark cave retreat, although it sounds pretty uncomfortable to me - my head would get stuffy... but definitely good for squeegeeing clean your third eye



dude i dreamnt i would read this
im also high now
trying that cannibis rebound recall improvment thing
YEAH!
 ::D:  ::lol::  ::cheers::  ::reading::  ::rolllaugh::  :superman:  :Off to Bed:  :Voodoo Doll:  :split:  :buns: 


pretty much just hit a shitload of smileys 
enjoy!

----------


## cygnus

> dude i dreamnt i would read this



what? really? what was the dream? also, lol.

----------


## stnicka

idk but you know when you have a dream and then a couple days later you have dejavu cause you know you saw this in the dream, ya brah
im also sworking on that cannibis rebound recall shit, so im high as fuck

----------


## cygnus

nice  ::D:

----------

